# 83 Modell Cutlass ! Who want .....



## loco-poco (Oct 25, 2003)

So now the Master is ready , and so i want to know , how many Guys need a G Body Olds Cutlass Supreme in 1/24 for only $30 each Body + Shipping ???? email : [email protected] "code cutlass"


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Gotta see some pics of the resin ones... then i might be interested


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

post up a pic of the master or a complete molded body so we can see it 
i would like a couple myself if they are of good quality


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you can't judge by the master, gotta see if the copies are any good.


----------



## 66pontiac (Dec 8, 2002)

I want one,first pics


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

i want 1 maybe a couple....lets see some pics


----------



## Rat Rodder (Jul 13, 2003)

I could use a 83, or a 84.... Look what i got last sunday..!!!!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Get any pics yet bro?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I think poco loco knows his stuff but pics would be very nice.
Price of $30 is a very descent price considering there's not much left after the conversion to euro's.


----------



## Peter Pan (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rat Rodder_@Jan 10 2004, 09:21 PM
> *I could use a 83, or a 84.... Look what i got last sunday..!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 DAMN THATS MODELS GOOD. ALMOST REAL


----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

u can get these tho. not the exact year. http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...extpage=results


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low s-10_@Jan 11 2004, 12:41 PM
> *u can get these tho. not the exact year. http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...extpage=results*


 says they're 75s


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

lets see the pics ,then ill snacth 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco-poco (Oct 25, 2003)

,


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

ahhhh......... you're the one guy...... you know, the one from Germany :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i remember now, everyone was sayin' how hard it was to get a hold of him...

btw, are these just the bodies, or does it come with chassis and int.??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 11 2004, 06:00 PM
> *i remember now, everyone was sayin' how hard it was to get a hold of him...
> 
> btw, are these just the bodies, or does it come with chassis and int.??*


 body only, raid the grand national for the rest


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

tail lights?

headlights?

grill?


i planned on eventually making a cutty out of a G/N but this really simplifies things quite a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

i want like 4 of these, shit but your in Germany shipping is going to be high


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonedeaf_@Jan 11 2004, 09:12 PM
> *i want like 4 of these, shit but your in Germany shipping is going to be high*


 yepp, shipping is going to cost at least half the cost of the body or more.
i know when i was going to ship a body over to a mate is australia the cheapest shipping on the smallest package was $15 :ugh:


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

bootlegg it Rey, and slang them.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 11 2004, 09:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

id like one also :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

import or domestic? lol :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Shippingcosts are zip around $6 for the body..... that's what I pay for shipping stuff like that.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 12 2004, 01:00 AM
> *Shippingcosts are zip around $6 for  the body..... that's what I pay for shipping stuff like that. *


damn, they wanted around $35 to send a kit over to australia from here USPS. and that was packing it as light as possible weighing in at 2 lbs and that was without insurance or anything.

and it was $14.95 for just a body alone. and that was a plastic one which is much lighter than resin.

shipping sucks ass, that's what keeps me away from alot of deals.
pretty bad when shipping is as much or more than what you are paying for the item inside.

but then again, for some reason shipping into the US is cheaper than shipping out for some reason :dunno: 
i pay $11 for 3 day air for my tamiya kits to come in from hong kong


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It's weird because I've ordered quite some Lindberg cars via Ebay Toledo, texas) and I always pay $7.30 for shipping to europe, economy uninsured it takes 5 to 7 weeks for delivery. If I want it faster I pay $11.

I shipped a complete RC kit with the original kitparts included to Lolo kid in Australia I paid $22. Priority or standard in speed less or no difference I've noticed.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 12 2004, 04:00 AM
> *It's weird because I've ordered quite some Lindberg cars via Ebay Toledo, texas) and I always pay $7.30 for shipping to europe, economy uninsured it takes 5 to 7 weeks for delivery. If I want it faster I pay $11.
> 
> *


 that's crazy shit....... i pay that much or more to get stuff sent to arizona fom texas and that's like 2 states away.

check this out for example.... i sent shorty2low a G/N kit economy uninsured through regular mail and it cost me $9.80



> *I shipped a complete RC kit with the original kitparts included to Lolo kid in Australia I paid $22.*


yeah, i sent him a rear bumper last week for his '70 and it cost $2.60 normal mail uninsured. but then again i packed it *REALLY* good as usual so it doesnt get damaged


----------



## loco-poco (Oct 25, 2003)

the Tail Lights are in the Body , must Paint Red after Paint the Body , you know !
Head lights out of the Box fron the Buick kit !
Grill are come with the Body in 2 Different Stylz + other Photo Etch Parts !
Shipping from Germany to USA all Staates are $12 !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds like a good deal from our German friend.


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

cool man that sounds really good :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'LL TAKE 2 OF THEM. WHATS THE TURN AROUND TIME? SHIT I'LL PAYING THAT SHIPPING FOR A RARE CAR LIKE THAT. HIT ME UP LOCO ON THE PM.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Mad Modeler_@Jan 12 2004, 01:09 PM
> *
> check this out for example.... i sent shorty2low a G/N kit economy uninsured through regular mail and it cost me $9.80
> 
> *


 damn! i just sent a package the same size as a kit and it cost me like 3 bucks, i sent it first class uninsured USPS


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Jan 12 2004, 05:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1ofaknd @ Jan 12 2004, 05:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--The Mad Modeler_@Jan 12 2004, 01:09 PM
> *
> check this out for example....   i sent shorty2low a G/N kit economy uninsured through regular mail and it cost me $9.80
> 
> *


damn! i just sent a package the same size as a kit and it cost me like 3 bucks, i sent it first class uninsured USPS[/b][/quote]
yeah, but you probably just stuck a bunch of used stamps on it and threw it in the mail :roflmao: 


i usually go through those shipping places since i gotta do it during work seeing that i work from 4am - 6pm


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco-poco_@Jan 12 2004, 02:27 PM
> *the Tail Lights are in the Body , must Paint Red after Paint the Body , you know !
> Head lights out of the Box fron the Buick kit !
> Grill are come with the Body in 2 Different Stylz + other Photo Etch Parts !
> Shipping from Germany to USA all Staates are $12 ! *


 12 bucks, shit i'll talk to you later. have a few of them ready for me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: get ahold of me when you get em'   lol


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

kool


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

TTT can i still get one of these


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

almost 5 years later :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Funny u bumped this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 28 2008, 09:56 PM~12001864
> *almost 5 years later :uh:
> *


lol i need a cutty


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 28 2008, 11:57 PM~12001878
> *lol i need a cutty
> *


www.ineedacutty.com


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

why does that not sound like a real site?.....hmmmmmm


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 12:11 AM~12002011
> *why does that not sound like a real site?.....hmmmmmm
> *


:happysad:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

naw but for real i want one of them cut-dogs


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i got 8 of them ! they run $200.00 each ! you still need ?

They come with over night shipping for $25.00 dallors ! Must be paid for before shipping !


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

for 200 dollors it better come with workin hydros working light a workin cd play with a complete thing of cds and everything


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 01:43 PM~12005745
> *for 200 dollors it better come with workin hydros working light a workin cd play with a complete thing of cds and everything
> *


that can be arranged......


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

i wouldnt pay no extra for it yall got to do it all for $200


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i was joking homie, although we could add LED lights to it, headphone speakers, and make it hop......


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

for 200 somebody got to do more than that


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 03:08 PM~12006456
> *for 200 somebody got to do more than that
> *


im sure mini was joking


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 12:43 PM~12005745
> *for 200 dollors it better come with workin hydros working light a workin cd play with a complete thing of cds and everything
> *



You could find 1 cheaper then you would already have it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SOLD $300.00 

IF I BUILD IT ITS WORTH IT ! IF NOT THEN THEY STAY AT HOME ON MY BENCH !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 29 2008, 11:49 AM~12006295
> *i was joking homie, although we could add LED lights to it, headphone speakers, and make it hop......
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: I thought I was the only one who put earphones in a g-body? :biggrin: and switches


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 28 2008, 09:57 PM~12001872
> *Funny u bumped this topic. :biggrin:
> *



:0 WHY IS THAT HUH OLD BUDDY OLD PAL?!?!?!?!?!? :nicoderm:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 04:10 PM~12007037
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  I thought I was the only one who put earphones in a g-body?  :biggrin:  and switches
> *


lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 29 2008, 01:23 PM~12007169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 where did u get that?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> *where did u get that?
> 
> *


mini..... long time ago..... been built for several years now, but i cant find the pics.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I got one too....prob. won't build it anytime soon....resin needs lots of work....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Fix that roof trim!

Hit up sidetoside, that's his loco-poco's old handle


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

so does any one got one that they want to get rid of thats not $200?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 03:46 PM~12007849
> *so does any one got one that they want to get rid of thats not $200?
> *


i think 1ofaknd( scalelows.com) still makes them, not sure though


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 *made by the homie ANOTHER408NUT*


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres mine I built a few years back. Got another one that I'm going to build down the road...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 29 2008, 11:42 PM~12008318
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE MAN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 i did for the brother Pokey !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 i did for the brother Pokey !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats some sick paint 
the blue is just clean. realy like it .
damn mini did one sick job on that paint too.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wers tha cutty i sent ur way MINI?????


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 02:46 PM~12007847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



All i gotta say is I want one :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: :angry: Damn ya'll seem like aot of people got cuttys!!!!!! Well treat em like trailer queens or retired nascars.................DO LIKE JAY-Z SAID "BRING 'EM OUT, BRING 'EM OUT"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 



MAN YA'LL BETTER NOT LET ME GET ONE........FA REAL :nicoderm:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:24 PM~12010962
> *:uh:  :angry: Damn ya'll seem like aot of people got cuttys!!!!!! Well treat em like trailer queens or retired nascars.................DO LIKE JAY-Z SAID "BRING 'EM OUT, BRING 'EM OUT"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> MAN YA'LL BETTER NOT LET ME GET ONE........FA REAL :nicoderm:
> *


What's gonna happen if u do??? Let me guess...ur gonna put it on switches??:uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU MUTHAF*#IN' RIGHT :biggrin: , STRAIGHT TO CLEAN HOPPER STATUS


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:34 PM~12011072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU MUTHAF*#IN' RIGHT  :biggrin: , STRAIGHT TO CLEAN HOPPER STATUS
> *


Fuckin' Guy. :twak: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :loco: :nono:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 08:37 PM~12011103
> *Fuckin' Guy.  :twak:  :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:  :loco:  :nono:
> *



:biggrin: :dunno: Don't worry, thats why I want "AT LEAST" 2  the other will be fully show


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:42 PM~12011174
> *:biggrin:  :dunno: Don't worry, thats why I want "AT LEAST" 2    the other will be fully show
> *


They should be out in plastic soon enough. U'll get ur turn.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well,... somebody gotta do it......enough people will be buildin super clean ones, at least one has to have a scraped up bumper and 2" A-Arm extension. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 29 2008, 08:54 PM~12010004
> *Wers  tha cutty i sent ur way MINI?????
> *


I thought that was a gift bro ! I cut the roof and added it to a mustang ! I wanted something differnt ! :uh:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Call me mayne!!!! yea its urs bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 10:24 PM~12010962
> *:uh:  :angry: Damn ya'll seem like aot of people got cuttys!!!!!! Well treat em like trailer queens or retired nascars.................DO LIKE JAY-Z SAID "BRING 'EM OUT, BRING 'EM OUT"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> MAN YA'LL BETTER NOT LET ME GET ONE........FA REAL :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Wuts up with the euro front end one? will it ever be released to the public?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

this is some bullshit yall stop tauntin me i want a damn cutlass


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 12:22 AM~12012270
> *:0  Wuts up with the euro front end one? will it ever be released to the public?
> *



It will be seen after the hoildays ! Be saving you chips !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 30 2008, 12:29 AM~12012314
> *this is some bullshit yall stop tauntin me i want a damn cutlass
> *


Whats your offer ! I can do $125.00 with $75.00 shipping ! Does that sound more in your price range ?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2008, 11:29 PM~12012320
> *It  will  be  seen  after    the  hoildays  !  Be  saving  you  chips  !
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

thats still 200 fukin dollors thats highway robery


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 10:36 PM~12012355
> *thats still 200 fukin dollors thats highway robery
> *


I paid 150 on ebay. Maybe I got robbed too but i wanted it so i didn't care what it cost. I think Mini is pulling ur leg though. Don't get em' in a bunch.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 30 2008, 12:39 AM~12012377
> *I paid 150 on ebay. Maybe I got robbed too but i wanted it so i didn't care what it cost. I think Mini is pulling ur leg though. Don't get em' in a bunch.
> *


LOL ! Yes sir ! These where all over ebay going off at $100- $200 thats when twinn started to fix and learn casting ! 

Mine were gifts for sharing what was needed to him for other projects and they really are not for sale unless they pull $200.00 in which the funds would be sent back to Twinn for newer castings ! 

When something is a gift it should not be used to make a buck ! I have traded some but only to get other items twinn is doing a head start ! 

They bodies you seen marinate and the 2 in yellow are first cast fuck ups ! A ture modeler can fix the little problems very easy as shown in marinate's pics but Twinn has gotten alot better at casting so wait for the new cutties they will be worth it !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2008, 11:48 PM~12012432
> *LOL !    Yes  sir  !    These  where all  over  ebay    going  off  at  $100- $200  thats  when  twinn  started  to  fix    and  learn  casting  !
> 
> Mine  were  gifts  for  sharing  what  was  needed  to  him  for  other  projects  and  they  really  are  not  for  sale  unless  they  pull  $200.00  in which  the  funds  would  be  sent  back  to  Twinn  for  newer  castings !
> ...


yeah what he said
the 87 master is almost done


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

maybe you should join into the christmas exchange, and u may get lucky and get ur cutty :biggrin: better start mowing some lawns, well probably shovelling some driveways pretty soon


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 11:36 PM~12012355
> *thats still 200 fukin dollors thats highway robery
> *


.... put up or shut up.

your fingers are typing when they should be counting Jacksons......


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 29 2008, 10:29 PM~12012314
> *this is some bullshit yall stop tauntin me i want a damn cutlass
> *



heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2008, 07:52 PM~12010628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 30 2008, 12:36 AM~12012355
> *thats still 200 fukin dollors thats highway robery
> *


gotta pay to play homie.. modeling isnt a cheap hobbie anymore


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MIGHT AS WELL JOIN THE FUN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 30 2008, 10:08 PM~12017267
> *MIGHT AS WELL JOIN THE FUN!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X-2 like it..........


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:tears: How are the ones from scalelows.com? they're only $40 bucks rite :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THIS WAS ALL SCRATCH BUILT TOO*  
:0 *made by the homie ANOTHER408NUT*


----------



## lowrider4lifeatx (Oct 25, 2008)

can i get one of those pm me


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

i dont want none yall think i aint got my gripp built up dont doubt it ya fell me i jus dont wanna drop 200 bills on jus a body


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

when they are ready they will be cheap ! Around 35-50 depending on the rise of cost and supplies ! Most of the item FSO has are priced fair and affordable ! Watch ebay also , they go like hot cakes when on there .


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

pick up Ryan's (1ofakind), homie needs the money and he took the time to correct the roof trim and add the rocker trim


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 31 2008, 08:45 AM~12023634
> *pick up Ryan's (1ofakind), homie needs the money and he took the time to correct the roof trim and add the rocker trim
> *


thought ryan was out ?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2008, 07:18 AM~12023833
> *thought  ryan  was  out  ?
> *


shit, is he? I didn't see a post. He has the master still though :dunno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN RYAN ONLINE AT ALL LATELY!! ANYBODY KNOW WHATS UP WITH HIM?


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

what is FSO?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 31 2008, 01:19 PM~12025750
> *what is FSO?
> *


Are freinds resin item's nick name ! You wouldn't under stand unless you where there ! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2008, 08:33 PM~12029954
> *Are  freinds  resin  item's  nick name  !  You  wouldn't  under  stand  unless  you  where  there !  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


flaky swollen orb..... :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

next he's going to ask what a swollen orb is ! LOL!


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

if you fuckin crack jokes on somebody fuck wit somebody your own fuckin age damn computer *** go get a fucking life


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:nicoderm: :rant: :420:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! where was the joke at that you seen that got you all out of shape youngster ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2008, 11:59 PM~12030163
> *LOL!  where    was  the  joke  at that  you seen  that  got  you all  out  of  shape  youngster  ?
> *




:roflmao: makeing freinds again i see


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 31 2008, 11:02 PM~12030182
> *:roflmao: makeing freinds again i see
> *


I'm just keeping it real ! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2008, 08:43 PM~12030038
> *next  he's  going  to  ask  what  a  swollen  orb  is  !  LOL!
> *




:roflmao: Thats not fair bro, he wasent here yet, I remember the first time I heard that term used it was funny as hell...but it sucks when resin bodies come out messed up


----------



## lowrider4lifeatx (Oct 25, 2008)

I TALKED TO THIS GUY ON YAHOO HE CHANGED THE PRICE FROM 30 TO 80 BUCKS PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

the master is almost ready these will go for 30 to 35 bucks got alot of things going on right now but its almost done


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 31 2008, 09:45 PM~12030468
> *the master is almost ready these will go for 30 to 35 bucks got alot of things going on right now but its almost done
> 
> 
> ...



:0 RITE IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS HUH? :biggrin: FUCK IT Im waitin on this euro clip version, put me down for two big homie :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 31 2008, 09:45 PM~12030468
> *the master is almost ready these will go for 30 to 35 bucks got alot of things going on right now but its almost done
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 31 2008, 09:45 PM~12030468
> *the master is almost ready these will go for 30 to 35 bucks got alot of things going on right now but its almost done
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to correct the vinyl top trim?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 31 2008, 10:06 PM~12030600
> *Are you going to correct the vinyl top trim?
> *


 :0 you talkin bout around the back window? thats the only ting i see......besides that it look clean as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 10:11 PM~12030625
> *:0 you talkin bout around the back window? thats the only ting i see......besides that it look clean as hell :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, under the side quarter window, it should kick up following the curve of the bottom of the window.










Other than that, it's looking damn good so far! Sorry if I seem nit-picky, just curious if it was going to be corrected.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Just put mines in my box Twinn. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 31 2008, 11:06 PM~12030600
> *Are you going to correct the vinyl top trim?
> *


i was thinking of takeing the vinal off


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 31 2008, 10:30 PM~12030765
> *i was thinking of takeing the vinal off
> *



:cheesy: yes then I wont have to :biggrin: :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 31 2008, 10:30 PM~12030765
> *i was thinking of takeing the vinal off
> *


I would, it's not too hard to put on


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 31 2008, 10:30 PM~12030765
> *i was thinking of takeing the vinal off
> *


Oh, okay, that works too. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 1 2008, 01:30 AM~12030765
> *i was thinking of takeing the vinal off
> *



:yes: 


that way, if we want a vinal top, we can throw it on our selves


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 31 2008, 10:30 PM~12030765
> *i was thinking of takeing the vinal off
> *


good saves me some sandin time let me know when thater are avalible


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 31 2008, 12:50 PM~12025492
> *HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN RYAN ONLINE AT ALL LATELY!! ANYBODY KNOW WHATS UP WITH HIM?
> *


still here, just been busy working and haven't had much time to waste online. 

as for our resin body, i got em, just dont have time to mess with casting them. sorry!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider4lifeatx (Oct 25, 2008)

does any1 have an 86 cutlass


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

Are they making a euro of this anytime soon?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Nov 13 2008, 12:44 AM~12142640
> *Are they making a euro of this anytime soon?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 13 2008, 12:47 AM~12142660
> * :yes: :yes: *


 :cheesy:


----------

